# [Solved] openvpn + radvd

## aztech

Hi

I've set up radvd to announce ipv6 addresses for my lan and it's working great.

Now I thought I'd  extend this, so that radvd could serve my VPN also.

The thing is that I cant get it to work since radvd complains about the following ...

```

 * Starting IPv6 Router Advertisement Daemon ...

[Apr 24 19:14:03] radvd: no linklocal address configured for tun0

[Apr 24 19:14:03] radvd: error parsing or activating the config file: /etc/radvd.conf         [ !! ]

-----

bionic ~ # ifconfig tun0

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.8.0.1  P-t-P:10.8.0.2  Mask:255.255.255.255

          inet6 addr: 2001:470:XX:XXX:2::/64 Scope:Global

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:15002 (14.6 KiB)  TX bytes:15877 (15.5 KiB)

```

This is my section in radvd.conf, for tun0 ...

```

interface tun0

{

        AdvSendAdvert on;

        AdvLinkMTU 1280;

        MaxRtrAdvInterval 300;

        prefix 2001:470:XX:XXX:2::/64

        {

                AdvOnLink on;

                AdvAutonomous on;

        };

};

```

Does anyone have any tips of sollution for this ?

----------

## aztech

Solved it by making a bridge between my land eth and the openvpn tap interface.

Then announce radvd on br0.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *aztech wrote:*   

> Solved it by making a bridge between my land eth and the openvpn tap interface.
> 
> Then announce radvd on br0.

 

I have some problems with my bridge setup and ipv6 routing described in this post. Can you show me how your bridge configuration in /etc/conf.d/net and your routing table looks like? Thanks!

----------

## aztech

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *aztech wrote:*   Solved it by making a bridge between my land eth and the openvpn tap interface.
> 
> Then announce radvd on br0. 
> 
> I have some problems with my bridge setup and ipv6 routing described in this post. Can you show me how your bridge configuration in /etc/conf.d/net and your routing table looks like? Thanks!

 

Hi

I'm sorry but that server is long gone and I have no backup of it.

Can't even remember that I ever wrote this thread, sorry.

----------

